# Swim Platform for MacGregor 26'



## RZRobinson (Apr 26, 2012)

So I've gotten back to sailing and me and my father have been enjoying it very much lately, but we've decided that the ladder on the back of the boat is really pretty annoyingly useless as far as getting back into the boat. We thought about looking for a rear boat deck and found it to be called a swim platform. So I continued my search for buying one and keep finding problems with finding a company that will be able to meet my search. Eventually I decided that "well... I don't think it will be too hard to make I guess" and also i'm kinda ok with making things. So... (here it comes  ) I have been looking and i'm kinda finding no plans or discussion on most sites about details for making a swim platform. Now we have arrived at the point of the post and I know some would call it silly to make a platform for this boat, but... I would really appreciate it if any of you guys who have built one would offer some direction and insight into the how's and why's for those how's of building a swim platform. I'm Kinda new to working on boats as well but hopefully with ya'lls help, I can get this thing built in a fashion that I can be very satisfied with later, :laugher . okies... now you might want a few details... but the things I have to worry about are the motor on the port side and a rear tiller, other than that there's not alot of room for attachments to the boat, but again, any IDEAS would be appreciated.

Mac Gregor 26' (1988)


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

1st = Welcome to sailnut RZR.

It appears that you have a MacGregor 26' "S" or "D" model sailboat which means that your boat is a better sailor then the 'X' or 'M' models. I have sailed on a friend's 26 "S" so I am familiar with the boat.

If your existing transom ladder is useless then you should remove it and replace it with something beefier and more usable. Your cockpit should be your 'swim platform' when you are not in the water cooling off. If you had a decent swim ladder then you would not need a swim platform hanging off the back of your boat.

A swim platform as seen on many motorboats is a non starter with the M 26. Besides the fact that both the engine and the transom mounted rudder are in the way this is not a common modification to your boat and few other people would consider it desirable if/when you go to sell this boat. At best you would only have a small area on the starboard side of the rudder where a small platform would not interfere with your engine or rudder. I also doubt that an extra appendage like this would make trailering the boat any easier.

The no brainer fix for me is to change the swim ladder to something you and your father can use. Your boat is your platform.

G'luck.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I have to agree with CalebD. Finding a ladder that works better would be my approach.


----------



## Daydreamer22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out ebay.
I've been considering changing my ladder too.
I found a ladder / platform combo that is sized for one person to sit or stand on, made with teak or star board.


----------



## RZRobinson (Apr 26, 2012)

I know it's been a while since I said much, but I did want to say thank ya'll for your helping with this. it's been interesting trying to figure out if it was even possible given the deal with the motor being in the way and the rudder have been in a bad place given the location of everything, but no biggie, was just going to make it as a platform for my nieces and nephews but we'll figure something else out. =)


----------



## RZRobinson (Apr 26, 2012)

Inboard/Outboard Swim Platform with 3 Step Ladder | Boat Outfitters

found a really nice platform


----------



## desert sailor (Dec 19, 2013)

The ladder/platform that rzrobinson found is what I put on my 1982 macgregor 25'. I found it mine on ebay for not very much. It works great and holds the gas tank when underway. Keeps the tank out of the cockpit. Also allows one to get back in the boat if you fall overboard. Real handy if singlehanding. I can send you a pic if you are interested.


----------



## c-28 (May 14, 2014)

Can you post a pic here? While we dont have a Macgregor, our boat is not easy to get in and out of if we're at anchor and letting our kids swim.


----------



## desert sailor (Dec 19, 2013)

This is what I did and it works quite well.


----------



## c-28 (May 14, 2014)

Looks nice and something could make work on our columbia. Thanks for posting.


----------



## finding41 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a nice looking platform ladder.
Make sure you put some support inside the laz as there will be all kinds of new stress on the transom. 
I just fiberglassed in a 5/8 piece of plywood across the whole Starboard side of my one Mac 26D. I made it that big so I could get the aft stay into it too. It's solid!


----------

